# Welche Linux-Version für Anfänger



## Kai-Behncke (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich will mir jetzt auch einmal eine Linux-Version installieren, habe von Linux im Grunde aber überhaupt keine Ahnung. Welche Distribution würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Ich möchte es ZUSÄTZLICH zu Windows installieren, habe mir dafür schon eine eigene Partition mit 20MB auf dem Rechner erstellt.
Die Linux-Distribution sollte kostenlos aus dem Netz zu laden sein, ich möchte ungern für die CDs bezahlen (für Bücher sieht das schon anders aus).
Sie sollte einigermaßen benutzerfreundlich sein, also ein einfaches Oberflächenhandling.....
Was würdet Ihr mir raten?
Wäre Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 ratsam?


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juli 2005)

Ja, wenn Du etwas motivation mitbringst, dich einzuarbeiten, ist Debian die richtige Distribution - IMHO.


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Juli 2005)

Entsprechende Computerkenntnisse sollten aber vorausgesetzt sein. Ich würde jedoch anfangs eher zu einer anfängerfreundlicheren Distribution raten, wie z.B. SuSE oder Redhat sie anbieten.



			
				Kai-Behncke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte es ZUSÄTZLICH zu Windows installieren, habe mir dafür schon eine eigene Partition mit *20MB* auf dem Rechner erstellt.



Damit wirst du aber nicht weit kommen, sofern du ein voll funktionierendes System wünscht.


----------



## deepthroat (18. Juli 2005)

Also 20*MB* halte ich doch für etwas zu gering 

Ich selber benutze auch Debian, kann dir aber auch das Debian-basierte Ubuntu empfehlen. Da kannste sogar kostenlose CDs im Internet bestellen: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/ (dauert natürlich dann etwas, bei mir waren es so 3 bis 4 Wochen)


----------



## noriX (18. Juli 2005)

Also ich habe auch mir Suse angefangen, und hatte ein relativ leichten einstieg, obwohl ich auch schon mal paar mal aufgeben wollte, habe ich mir immer wieder hilfe im IRC geholt und das hat mir sehr geholfen, nun kann ich mir auch selber helfen fals ich probleme habe, und fals ich es doch net schaffe, dann wieder nachfragen! Hauptsache nicht aufgeben, irgendwann blickt man da schon durch!

#noriX


----------



## JohannesR (19. Juli 2005)

Wenn man mit SuSE anfängt, kann man auch gleich bei Window bleiben... Also entweder will man sich mit dem Userspace und Linux an sich vertraut machen, dann muss man halt ins kühle Wasser springen, oder man will es nicht, dann kann man SuSE oder Windows XP weiterverwenden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2005)

Ich hab damals auch mit Suse angefangen. Jedoch kann ich mich eigentlich nur der Meinung von Johannes anschliessen, denn mittlerweile ist die Suse doch recht in Richtung Windows mutiert. Man bekommt halt sehr viel abgenommen, was nicht wirklich der Sinn ist wenn man sich wirklich mit Linux auseinandersetzen will.
Die Suse 6.2, die ich damals benutzt hab, war da noch nicht so weit, sodass ich damit gut erste Erfahrungen machen konnte. Auch heute kann man diese Erfahrungen auch unter Suse machen, jedoch ist man als Windows-User immer verleitet lustige Klicki-Bunti-Menues der Shell vorzuziehen und bekommt somit die Config-Dateien nicht zu Gesicht. Und eben dieses Verhalten wird von Suse (seit Version 6.4 oder 7.0) immens unterstuetzt.
Daher wuerde ich eher zu einer Distribution wie Slackware oder Debian raten.

Ich persoenlich nutze seit ein paar Jahren Slackware und bin wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## noriX (19. Juli 2005)

Naja mein erstes Linux war Suse 8.0 was ich nur paar Tage benutzt habe, bis ich aufgegeben hab, dann ca 1Jahr später habe ich 9.1 benutzt, und damit bin ich dann einiger massen klar gekommen, mit 9.1 habe ich überhaupt kennen gelernt was linux ist, und bin damit auch auf genug probleme gestoßen welche ich dann bewältigen musste! Momentan arbeite ich mit 9.3 und stoße auch weiterhin auf probleme, erst wenn ich sagen kann ich habe kein Problem mehr mit Suse, werde ich auch auf Debian/Slackware/Fedora umsteigen. Achja nebenbei, Suse bieten vieleicht Hilfestellungen an, die man aber nicht benutzten muss, ich muss auch genug in der Console arbeiten um cfg, zu bearbeiten...siehe Xorg/Xfree *rolleyes*, Fals man es halt mit der Console nicht schafft, hat man die Möglichkeit es dann auch mit Yast zu versuchen... 

#noriX


----------



## JohannesR (19. Juli 2005)

noriX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fals man es halt mit der Console nicht schafft, hat man die Möglichkeit es dann auch mit Yast zu versuchen...


*Konsole öffnen* »Ich will einen HTTPD!« ... »Naja, versucht hab ich es ja.« *Yast-start«?


----------



## Bundeskanzler (19. Juli 2005)

Servus,

 also angefangen hab ich vor einem halben Jahr mit Fedora Core 3 (Red Hat), am Laptop läufts noch weils sich nicht auszahln würde jetzt für ein Monat oder so ein Anderes zu installieren, und es rennt trotz nur 10 GB ganz gut muss ich sagen und ich hab alles oben was ich zum Arbeiten so brauche. Da mir das manuelle lösen der rpm Abhängigkeiten aber dann doch zu blöd geworden ist (hat auch dazu geführt dass meine Festplatte komplett mit irgendwelchen rpms zugemüllt war...) hab ich die FC3 Installation auf meiner Workstation nach ca 1 Monat durch Gentoo ersetzt. Die Installation hat zwar dank ärger langen Kompilierzeiten und zeitweisen gedankentechnischen Aussetzern meinerseits 1 Woche gedauert, aber ich bin wirklich froh dass ich diese Zeit investiert hab, man lernt dadurch alles in allem schon so einiges über sein System.

 Im prinzip denke ich ist die Distribution fast egal, also eigentlich eher Geschmacksache, wichtig ist dass du dich halt damit auseinandersetzt und dich auch vorher ein wenig über die Eigenheiten der einzelnen Distributionen schlau machst, vermutlich am ehesten auf den offiziellen Webseiten. Ein IRC Channel zu der Distribution ist auch recht praktisch, die Leute dort hab zumindest ich immer sekiert wenn ich Probleme hatte. Und das Buch "Wie werde ich Linux Guru?" (gibts als Openbook auf galileocomputing) kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ist zumindest praktisch um die grundlegenden Sachen zu lernen.

  Und was vermutlich das Wichtigste überhaupt sein wird ist durchhaltevermögen... aber das liegt dann im Endeffekt an dir.

  mfg

 Ps.: für Gentoo würden 20GB aber sicherlich nicht mehr reichen, es sei denn du willst keine graphische Oberfläche...


----------



## tim&struppi (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo
habe zur Zeit ein paar Systeme am laufen mit unterschiedlichen Distributionen. Für Einsteiger finde ich Suse 9.2 wirklich recht einfach. Das System installierte ohne Probleme bei mir und funktionierte soweit ganz gut. Nur bei mancher Software aus dem Netz haut manches nicht hin. Orginal über Yast installierte machen überhaupt kein Problem.
Auf den anderen Systemem habe ich Debian-basierente Distributionen. Ubuntu machte bei meiner Soundkarte schlapp. Alles andere lief jedoch ohne Problem. Mit apt hat man zugriff auf eine Menge Software aus dem Netz.
Zur Zeit nutze ich auch Kanotix. Von dem bin ich recht beeindruckt. Selbst auf einem Uralt System mit einem P II 266 und Soundblaster hat alles ohne Probleme hingehauen. Nur mit dem Update sollte man im Moment noch vorsichtig sein. Durch die Umstellung von x86free auf X.org gibts ein paar Probleme, die jedoch gelöst werden können. Probier einfach mal die Live-CD von http://www.kanotix.de aus. Die kann man, wenn man möchte auf die HD verbannen.
Ansonsten obliegt es jedem selbst, das richtige für sich herauszufinden. Es gibt jede Menge Distributionen, die für manche Vorteile, für andere Nachteile haben.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Helmut Klein (19. Juli 2005)

Bundeskanzler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ps.: für Gentoo würden 20GB aber sicherlich nicht mehr reichen, es sei denn du willst keine graphische Oberfläche...



Das nehme ich nicht für Ernst. Für einen Desktop-Rechner mit graphischer Oberfläche reichen sicherlich schon 5Gb für /.


----------



## Bundeskanzler (19. Juli 2005)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das nehme ich nicht für Ernst. Für einen Desktop-Rechner mit graphischer Oberfläche reichen sicherlich schon 5Gb für /.


 
 Naja, das kommt dann ganz darauf an was er damit machen will und welche Oberfläche es denn sein soll (kfce geht sicherlich), aber wenn du meinst 5Gb würden reichen dann mache ich garantiert irgendetwas falsch (kommt auch nicht zu selten vor...), allein der Ordner in den die Sources für die Updates gezogen werden wird schonmal ein paar Gb groß, also ich persönlich denke schon dass man mehr als 5 Gb braucht wenn man mit dem Rechner mehr machen will als nur sein schönes KDE zu bewundern. ich muss aber zugeben dass ich wirklich einen ganzen haufen Zeugs installiert habe, also KDE, GNOME, OpenOffice und die Mozilla Suite sind denke ich mal die Speicherlastigsten Anwendungen auf meinem System und da sind noch ettliche andere. Meine Festplatte (40Gb) war schon öfters voll, und das sind eigentlich nur Anwendungen. Musik, Textdateien, Präsentationen und ähnliches liegen auf einer externen Platte. Aber ich hab auch schon von anderen Gentoo Usern gehört dass sie relativ viel Platte für ihr System brauchen.

 Aber im Endeffekt hilft vermutlich sowieso nur ausprobieren, danach ist man meistens schlauer.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juli 2005)

Ich hab auf einer 10GB-Platte ein LFS (Linux from Scratch) installiert und hab keine Platzprobleme bekommen.
Und Gentoo wird wohl nicht mehr Platz benoetigen als LFS, sondern eher weniger da bei LFS einige Komponenten doppelt kompiliert werden.


----------



## canuzzi (19. Juli 2005)

Also ich halte SuSE auch fuer eine sehr gute Einsteigerdistribution. Aber bei deinen 20MB ist erst mal nicht viel zu machen. Wofuer sie aber schon reichen ist fuer eine Live Dist wie Knoppix (also von CD zu starten). Die 20MB kannst du dann fuer Konfiguration und Co verwenden.


----------



## Kai-Behncke (20. Juli 2005)

Alles klar, ich glaub ich entschiede mich für Suse 9.3.
Vielen lieben Dank an alle....


----------

